# Sweet Child of Mine



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

A simple yet effective version of this song. Sure to please the crowds! Shouldn't be too much of a challenge to learn.






Friggin asshole.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2017)

About as easy as this one.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

laristotle said:


> About as easy as this one.


my brain melted..........thanks bud

Dorian2 warmed it up with his video, and then yours finished it off. I'm done.


----------

